# It's a thing of beauty



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a thing of beauty here today        

Washington Post:
Storm to depart, takes century-old record along
Second blizzard in days sets seasonal snow record

"It's not often we witness a 100-year-plus record fall. Perhaps it's fitting it went out in such extreme fashion today. As reported here earlier, National Airport's preliminary (2 p.m.) snow total of 54.9" for the 2009-2010 winter thus far puts D.C. above the previous high mark of 54.4" set way back in 1898-1899...."

I shot some vid, will post if it turns out OK


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 10, 2010)

Pomfret Plunge - a Suicide Six fan?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 10, 2010)

For some perspective, 54.9" is more than many ski areas in southern NH (Crotched has 42") and barely less than some in southern VT (such as Magic at 60").


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

One DC city DPW manager quipped  that they are making piles so high that they're gonna be skiing them soon!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 10, 2010)

mikestaple said:


> Pomfret Plunge - a Suicide Six fan?



Ya, went to high school in Woodstock & grew up skiing S6.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, it looks really nice, too bad I gotta work today and won't be home 'till Sunday.:x


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 11, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Ya, went to high school in Woodstock & grew up skiing S6.



I was up there on Sunday.  They were racing down Face, but the rain really did them in.  Where they make snow it was decent packed powder.  Only a little bit of ice in the turns on the greens all the families were hitting.  Glades and double blacks were closed, though, due to a lack of cover.  Shocking to be in central VT in Feb and see bare ground around the trees and on south facing hills.

Fun hill though.  The kids loved being able to run all over without us following close behind.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Feb 11, 2010)

mikestaple said:


> Fun hill though.  The kids loved being able to run all over without us following close behind.



Yep, that's what it was like for us as kids back in the 80s.  And skiing went deep into the soul as a result :grin:


----------

